
Intel FPGAs Go Mainstream for Enterprise Workloads - rbanffy
https://insidehpc.com/2018/04/intel-fpgas-goes-mainstream-enterprise-workloads/
======
bsder
Financial companies have been using FPGAs and even custom ASICs for a while
now for HFT.

If you are willing to buy old wireless towers in order to gain the speed of
light speed increase in vacuum vs in fiber, custom silicon is chump change.

------
petra
Since this Intel, which is notrious in their PR, I must ask: this doesn't
sound too important , it's just that 2 partners adding some more Intel
products to their distribution.no big deal.

Or am I missing something?

~~~
rbanffy
The article mentions FPGA accelerators in the Dell product catalog. Is that a
new thing?

------
ajmarcic
This seems to be part of Intel's intent behind their 2015 acquisition of FPGA
manufacturer Altera. I am basing this off of the present state of Altera's
website: [https://www.altera.com](https://www.altera.com)

